# James Stevenson Grimsby



## Lemo (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello everyone

I'm back & looking for new information on my grt grt grandfather Albert Emerson who was a Grimsby fisherman lost at sea around 1900. Because of your wonderful help last time, this is the 1st place I have come back to. 

I have just come across new info stating that Albert Emerson was Master of the James Stevenson ON 58283, a cod smack owned by Mr H Smethurst, Port of Registry Grimsby, which left Grimsby on 31/10/1901. Apparently the James Stevenson was never seen or heard of again and is presumed to have gone down with all hands. 

Does anyone know anything more on the dissapearence/loss of the J S??

cheers
Lemo


----------

